# Living in Thailand



## Rustyo (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi i'm new the forums but have been reading them for some time now.

I am due over in a short while to get married to my lovely thai girlfriend.
I am slowly wrapping things up here, but stuck on couple of things.

My first question is this: Do i need to show a sustainable income to reside in thailand once were married? Or just show enough in the bank account until i can source a job myself as my girlfriend works as a nurse.

My second question is this: Can i come over on a 30 day tourist visa and get that extended or do i have to apply for the over 30 day visa?

thanks in advance


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, and welcome - and congrats on your future wedding; I've only attended one full/traditional Thai wedding, we hosted my partner's sister and (now) husband in January of this year and it was a very enjoyable/interesting experience for me.

Will answer your Q2 first - if you fly into Thailand you'll get a 30 day _'permit to stay_' stamp in your passport, not a visa. (UK citizens are 'visa exempt' for 30 days)

If you wish to stay longer than 30 days on this visit, best to apply for a Tourist Visa in your home country.

A _Tourist Visa_ will allow you to stay for 60 days, and can be extended by a further 30 days at any office of Thai Immigration for a fee of 1900 baht, about 40GBP, so you have 90 days without leaving the country.

Some embassies/consulates will issue a _double-entry Tourist Visa_ - same as above, and at 90 days you need to leave the country and return to activate the second 60 + 30 days, so a quick border crossing into a neighbouring country, grab a bottle of duty free and walk back into Thailand. 


****************


I am not overly familiar with the requirements for a UK person getting married to a Thai - it is a_ Non-immgrant O visa_

from the British Embassy website

Guidance for British nationals wishing to marry in Thailand
The marriage will only be recognised under UK law if it is valid under Thai law. For it to be valid in Thai law, the marriage must be registered with the Registrar at an Amphur office (District Office). A religious ceremony on its own is not recognised as being valid under Thai law. In Thailand, wedding ceremonies/parties can be held separately from the marriage registration.

and from ThaiEmbassy.com

Marriage in Thailand for British Citizens

or a Google search on: "_Thailand Marriage Registration British Citizens_" - a legal firm has an information page.

hope this helps


----------



## Rustyo (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you very much Song Si, that does help a great deal.


----------

